# Kojima being let go in December from Konami.



## Caius (Mar 20, 2015)

They also removed his name from all the promotional art, absolved Kojipro and it looks like they're trying to remove all the proof he's worked on anything there (even though it's kind of impossible) 

Reading into it a bit more, konami posted an advertisment seeking capable game devs to work on a new metal gear series. 

So to put it bluntly, silent hills is dead, konami is in the process of shooting themselves in the foot, and the last real metal gear game is having every mention of Hideo Kojima removed from it. 

After all of this a couple more konami devs announced on Twitter that they're departing the company. People are buying up copies of metal gear legacy collection before the only thing left is the "new and improved" cover with no mention of the person that made the game.


----------



## Brad (Mar 20, 2015)

This is really sad to hear. Kojima was one of the few recognizable personalities in gaming and always stuck to his vision, regardless of what anyone else thought. He's crazy, eccentric, and extremely passionate about what he does. Excited to see what he does next.

Also, Konami has nothing left other than Metal Gear to be honest. So, I've got no idea what they're doing, but they could have just shot themselves in the foot. They had Silent Hills, but if it is canned like you said, they're boned.


And damn, Silent Hills was gonna be amazing.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm surprised that he didn't leave sooner. For fifteen years he's said that he's done making _MGS_ and wants to do something different.


----------



## Tao (Mar 20, 2015)

I heard this yesterday. Really annoyed me with Metal Gear being possibly my favorite series.

What else does Konami even have? The only relevant things I can think of that are still 'things' these days are Metal Gear and pop culture references to the Konami code, which doesn't exactly bring in a viable income. Well done, sack the most relevant person in your company *logic*.


Looking for bright sides though, Phantom Pain seems to be the game that will bridge the gap leading up to the original Metal Gear, so if that's the case at least he's finished the franchise up before he got sacked. Not to mention at this point the game is pretty much going to be finished, so the game should be quality Metal Gear since Kojima had his input with it.


Still sad news though...I wonder how long until Konami just ceases to be?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Piyoko said:


> I'm surprised that he didn't leave sooner. For fifteen years he's said that he's done making _MGS_ and wants to do something different.



He says he didn't want to make it but I think it was a 'Sakurai' case where if the company were going to release a game anyway, then he wanted to be a part of it.


----------



## Caius (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm honestly just curious about what the hell he did. Companies don't just erase you unless something big went down. I have concerns.


----------



## kassie (Mar 20, 2015)

Darn. I was really looking forward to Silent Hills.

Also curious as to what he did.


----------



## Tao (Mar 20, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I'm honestly just curious about what the hell he did. Companies don't just erase you unless something big went down. I have concerns.




He betrayed them and took their giant robot. Not to mention killing the oddly over powered CEO's in a series of immense battles.

Of course, this is just the statement that Konami released and isn't true but the public can't know what truly happened, so he will sadly die as a villain with only those close to him knowing the truth. He's a true hero.

Konami probably appointed Kojima's best disciple to take over and become the new big boss of his old projects.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 20, 2015)

Damn, that's really sad, considering that Kojima is the only person right now to keep Konami relevant anymore.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 20, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> I'm surprised that he didn't leave sooner. For fifteen years he's said that he's done making _MGS_ and wants to do something different.


He also faces a lot of pressure from fans to keep making Metal Gear titles, but this is obviously going to be his last one. I doubt Konami will let him take the IP with him.

It's not like he's the only one though. Yoji Shinkawa, the designer of characters and mechs, said MGS4 would be his last one, yet he's still there. Harry Gregson-Williams, one of the composers since MGS2, said he would do only one more Metal Gear game, and only if it was set in the jungle. He still did the music for games after MGS3 (though to be fair, not for Peace Walker).



selcouth said:


> Darn. I was really looking forward to Silent Hills.
> 
> Also curious as to what he did.


The inside source said that the Kojima Productions team and Konami had a sort of power struggle, likely something to do with Konami higher-ups trying to interfere with their work (even though KojiPro was made so this wouldn't happen).


I read about it yesterday before the confirmation that he was leaving. The guy has been working at Konami for almost 30 years and he was the vice president of Konami, now he's just been demoted due to some crap that could've been solved in a better way. They're hurting the fans of Kojima and Metal Gear with this as well.

I'm sure Kojima will be able to find a place somewhere else. He's made a name for himself in the business. If I were running a game company I'd be jumping at the chance to hire him and take the accompanying risks. He also has said many times that he has ideas for other games, new IPs, so it would be a great chance for him to get those in the works.

Time will tell, but at this point it seems like this was the worst move Konami could've possibly made. They already dropped the ball on Castlevania and Silent Hill, but now Metal Gear (and possibly Zone of the Enders, if they have the bright idea of making another one of those) is gonna go the same way. Good work, fellas.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I'm sure Kojima will be able to find a place somewhere else. He's made a name for himself in the business. If I were running a game company I'd be jumping at the chance to hire him and take the accompanying risks. He also has said many times that he has ideas for other games, new IPs, so it would be a great chance for him to get those in the works.
> 
> Time will tell, but at this point it seems like this was the worst move Konami could've possibly made. They already dropped the ball on Castlevania and Silent Hill, but now Metal Gear (and possibly Zone of the Enders, if they have the bright idea of making another one of those) is gonna go the same way. Good work, fellas.



Pretty much this.

Without having crazy people trying to tell him what to do he's free to expand his ideas. The whole situation I think is for the better for people that enjoy his games since he can easily partner with another company or even try and make it on his own. If anything the only thing that is happening is Konami kicked out their last remaining lifeline and signed their own death. They really don't have anything going for them now.


----------



## Caius (Mar 20, 2015)

It's still pretty crummy considering that all of the projects he's currently working on outside of mgs5 are being dropped (from rumor.)

I just think it's really awful Konami's trying to hire a completely new team for Metal Gear. Let the man have his work. It's over.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 20, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I just think it's really awful Konami's trying to hire a completely new team for Metal Gear. Let the man have his work. It's over.


I think it's bizarre that no one at Konami is having deja vu. They broke up Team Silent and the series went to **** so now it's seen as a negative thing when a new SH game releases. Now they're breaking up Kojima Productions, but are expecting their unnecessary non-Kojima Metal Gear games to be selling like hot cakes. You'd think they would have learned.


----------



## Caius (Mar 20, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> I think it's bizarre that no one at Konami is having deja vu. They broke up Team Silent and the series went to **** so now it's seen as a negative thing when a new SH game releases. Now they're breaking up Kojima Productions, but are expecting their unnecessary non-Kojima Metal Gear games to be selling like hot cakes. You'd think they would have learned.



This pretty much. I'm just wondering what the hell they think they're going to do with the series when Kojima's the writer of the story. At least MGS5 bridges the gap up to MG, though with them taking Kojima's name off of everything I almost don't want to buy the game and support Konami at all.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> This pretty much. I'm just wondering what the hell they think they're going to do with the series when Kojima's the writer of the story. At least MGS5 bridges the gap up to MG, though with them taking Kojima's name off of everything I almost don't want to buy the game and support Konami at all.



Same about almost not wanting to buy it.


Maybe Kojima may have gapped the story to the original Metal Gear and Konami didn't like that since it would mean no more Snake sequels (since there isn't really any other place to set one) so they fired him and changed the ending so they can cram another in.


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> Same about almost not wanting to buy it.
> 
> 
> Maybe Kojima may have gapped the story to the original Metal Gear and Konami didn't like that since it would mean no more Snake sequels (since there isn't really any other place to set one) so they fired him and changed the ending so they can cram another in.



I heard there was some sort of power struggle that set all of this stuff off. It probably did somewhat include Kojima going "Nah bruh I'm done with Metal Gear." The thing is he's still working on TPP, so it shouldn't have a changed ending. I'd like to think after playing Kojima's games for 20 years I'd be able to spot a cop-out on Konami's part as far as game development goes (probably why rising just didn't feel right to me.) 

The sad part, I want to boycott TPP, I really do. Kojima poured his heart and soul into it though and I'm not sure it would be proper to honor Kojima by not buying something he worked very hard on, regardless of the situation. I think it's just safe to say if this isn't the last MG, it is the last one I'll play.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 21, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I'd like to think after playing Kojima's games for 20 years I'd be able to spot a cop-out on Konami's part as far as game development goes (probably why rising just didn't feel right to me.)


What about Rising was due to Konami?


I'm not going to boycott MGS5. Kojima and his team worked hard on it, and even in the face of the current situation, the insider from KojiPro said that Kojima himself wants the team to keep working hard to deliver a good game for the fans. The release date is still the same, so I'd like to think that Konami isn't forcing them to do anything differently. The only thing that's changed is that they're all being let go after MGS5 has been released.

What I will boycott is all the crap that Konami will release afterwards, which they have now pretty much confirmed. I won't be buying those. I understand that there may have been other Kojima-led MGS games, due to him saying it was his last game ever since MGS2 was in development, and Rising 2 was a real possibility, but at this point... **** it.


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> What about Rising was due to Konami?



I was more referring to "anything not done by Kojima doesn't have the same feel to it." In reference to probably being able to tell something is off if Konami messes with the ending of TPP. That's not to say I didn't like Rising, far from it. It just doesn't feel like a _Metal Gear_ title. 



> Hideo Kojima stated, "I want to reassure fans that I am 100% involved and will continue working on METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN; I’m determined to make it the greatest game I’ve directed to date. Don’t miss it!"



This doesn't sound like Kojima at all. Something's up.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 21, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I was more referring to "anything not done by Kojima doesn't have the same feel to it." In reference to probably being able to tell something is off if Konami messes with the ending of TPP. That's not to say I didn't like Rising, far from it. It just doesn't feel like a _Metal Gear_ title.


Ah, I guess. Kojima still had some supervision over the project and gave the final product his blessing, that was good enough for me to buy it. All the things after MGS5 will have no involvement from him at all, so even if he goes "yo this game good" I won't buy it. I'll just see everything after 5 as sequels to Snake's Revenge.


----------



## Caius (Mar 21, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Ah, I guess. Kojima still had some supervision over the project and gave the final product his blessing, that was good enough for me to buy it. All the things after MGS5 will have no involvement from him at all, so even if he goes "yo this game good" I won't buy it. I'll just see everything after 5 as sequels to Snake's Revenge.



Oh, yeah I know Kojima gave Rising his blessing. It wasn't that about it that made it feel off. It was just how rushed it felt. Kojima games aren't rushed if you partake in all the cutscenes. Then again it's pretty impossible to get lost in Rising, so that may be a part of it. 



> I'll just see everything after 5 as sequels to Snake's Revenge.



_Ghost Babble_


----------



## Lock (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm actually a fan of Silent Hill, but recent games have been lackluster to me. I think it wrapped up pretty nicely in 3. (I liked 4 but it could have stood on it's own without the use of silent hill references to string it along.) In my own personal opinion, gaming has evolved past the point where the most innovative and constructive concepts caught peoples attention. With the way things have gone mainstream, we are all still holding onto the franchises and not allowing creators to experiment past what we are already comfortable with.

Games seem to adhere to the lowest common denominator and most don't depend on the player to invest time to learn and adapt to the skills needed to advance and complete a game. When I worked at Gamestop, it was common to see someone buy a game, finish it then trade it in for something else; in short durations of time. To me it feels like people feel more like they don't want to be left out rather than giving a chance to experience the creations in it's entirety. 

So I can only imagine the passions of the artists slowly being crushed by the pressure to sell to the masses. The demand to keep the audience interested is difficult because of the range of demographics being catered to is more than the nerdy elitists (who would sit in one place for hours until they unlocked every possibility available and then some.) where popularity is not wrong, there is a push for the enthusiast to become a dying breed. 

A memory that always sticks to me is the Laughing Octopus and her story and how I felt so involved with wanting to know more about her. When you become invested with a character, to the point where they felt real to you, I think those are moments that define something special. In gaming, in art and the what have yous. 

With all that said it's understandable to see tension but to remove Kojima is still a disappointment regardless. I just think it's prolly better to allow developers to move past the constraints of fandom so maybe they can have a chance to create something new. It's just heartbreaking how it's going down.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Oh, yeah I know Kojima gave Rising his blessing. It wasn't that about it that made it feel off. It was just how rushed it felt. Kojima games aren't rushed if you partake in all the cutscenes. Then again it's pretty impossible to get lost in Rising, so that may be a part of it.




I kind of felt the same with Revengence. It was an okay game, nothing really wrong with it, but I've never felt the need to go back to it at all. It just doesn't have the same 'stuff' Metal Gear usually does in terms of freedom to take different paths, exploration, extra content, easter eggs, blah blah blah. It just wasn't 'fleshed out' like the other games.

In a way, it kind of felt like it was supposed to be another game entirely with Raiden/Metal Gear stuck on the front to sell more copies.





> As the next step in the series, KONAMI has already resolved to develop new “METAL GEAR”.




*sigh*

If people thought Metal Gear was already confusing and convoluted, just wait until Konami has him appearing in games that make absolutely no sense from either a continuity or timeline perspective just so they can pump out more games.

I hope you like plot holes...


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 21, 2015)

*A similar thing happened with Keiji Inafune + Mega Man and Capcom. Except Capcom didn't remove his name from everything Mega Man related. They just stopped letting him develop Mega Man. So he left, founded his own company, and is now about to release Mighty No. 9!

Was never a fan of MGS (was more into Castlevania), but it's disgusting to see a company like that screw over someone who had honestly dedicated a huuuge chunk of his life to them and the games. They should remove his name from the games he worked on, that's just some straight up BULLS**T.*


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> I kind of felt the same with Revengence. It was an okay game, nothing really wrong with it, but I've never felt the need to go back to it at all. It just doesn't have the same 'stuff' Metal Gear usually does in terms of freedom to take different paths, exploration, extra content, easter eggs, blah blah blah. It just wasn't 'fleshed out' like the other games.
> 
> In a way, it kind of felt like it was supposed to be another game entirely with Raiden/Metal Gear stuck on the front to sell more copies.
> 
> ...



I agree with this. I won't be buying another MG unless Kojima is behind it in some way. In fact I may just stop buying Konami games as a whole. Sucks, because I love DDR, but I'm not going to give a company like this my money.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I agree with this. I won't be buying another MG unless Kojima is behind it in some way. In fact I may just stop buying Konami games as a whole. Sucks, because I love DDR, but I'm not going to give a company like this my money.



I would avoid Konami games but I already think that most of their franchises have turned to trash already...So avoiding Konami games wouldn't be that much different from what I do now.

Castlevania seems to have took a nose dive in quality, I was never a fan of Silent Hill anyway (3spoopy5me), Contra and Zone of the Enders are dead franchises...I'm actually really baffled to what else they do aside from that and Metal Gear...TO WIKIPEDIA!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> Of course, this is just the statement that Konami released and isn't true but the public can't know what truly happened, so he will sadly die as a villain with only those close to him knowing the truth. He's a true hero.



Hideo Kojima is the irl The Boss confirmed.

But for now, I'm going to remain cautiously hopeful that at least this game will go off as he planned. Mainly due to no sudden changes in release date or anything.

That said, I do wonder what caused this. It's one thing to be let go, but he must of really done something huge for Konami to remove all mention of him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I would avoid Konami games but I already think that most of their franchises have turned to trash already...So avoiding Konami games wouldn't be that much different from what I do now.
> 
> Castlevania seems to have took a nose dive in quality, I was never a fan of Silent Hill anyway (3spoopy5me), Contra and Zone of the Enders are dead franchises...I'm actually really baffled to what else they do aside from that and Metal Gear...TO WIKIPEDIA!



The Yu-Gi-Oh! OCG/TCG still prints them money.

Though I'm not sure if that's a separate division or if all the money gets pooled to one area.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 22, 2015)

It seems that almost all big game companies are having some sort of problem lately.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> The Yu-Gi-Oh! OCG/TCG still prints them money.
> 
> Though I'm not sure if that's a separate division or if all the money gets pooled to one area.




I always forget about Yu-Gi-Oh or that Konami makes it...Which is odd since my friend is always trying to make me play it, so it should be somewhat fresh in my mind.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 22, 2015)

Tao said:


> I always forget about Yu-Gi-Oh or that Konami makes it...Which is odd since my friend is always trying to make me play it, so it should be somewhat fresh in my mind.



next time friend tries to get you into it

"No, I'm boycotting Konami. Sorry."


----------



## JJarmon (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm really upset about it. I don't even know what to say.
I just really hope to God that Silent Hills won't be cancelled or turned over to someone else too. 
I've never been so hyped for a horror game before.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 22, 2015)

Silversea said:


> It seems that almost all big game companies are having some sort of problem lately.



Mostly all Japanese companies, they tend to grow to hate money by making really stupid ass decisions. Still waitin on Capcom to die out but Monster Hunter keeps them just barely afloat.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 22, 2015)

Man, knowing Silent Hills was on the horizon was giving me a little glimmer of hope and now I'm just like "..."

I wonder what will become of it. PT was so unbelievably amazing and it would've been such a step in the right direction for the series after multiple failures. I liked MGS fine enough but my concern lies primarily with the future of the Silent Hill series and what's happening with all that now, since it gets passed around from dev to dev so frequently.

Ugggh.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 22, 2015)

Leaked image from Konami HQ cafeteria.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 22, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Man, knowing Silent Hills was on the horizon was giving me a little glimmer of hope and now I'm just like "..."
> 
> I wonder what will become of it. PT was so unbelievably amazing and it would've been such a step in the right direction for the series after multiple failures. I liked MGS fine enough but my concern lies primarily with the future of the Silent Hill series and what's happening with all that now, since it gets passed around from dev to dev so frequently.
> 
> Ugggh.


Konami isn't cancelling it, so it all depends on who replaces Kojima and his team, as the development was reportedly moved to Konami HQ. Del Toro also had a lot of influence in it, and we're not sure if that guy is willing to work on it with the staff changes, or even without Kojima. The graphics won't change much, since they already have a base for the game, and the Fox Engine is Konami property.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Konami isn't cancelling it, so it all depends on who replaces Kojima and his team, as the development was reportedly moved to Konami HQ. Del Toro also had a lot of influence in it, and we're not sure if that guy is willing to work on it with the staff changes, or even without Kojima. The graphics won't change much, since they already have a base for the game, and the Fox Engine is Konami property.



Don't touch that dial now.... we're just getting started.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> next time friend tries to get you into it
> 
> "No, I'm boycotting Konami. Sorry."




This will save me a lot of headache inducing arguing :3


You have my eternal thanks.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 22, 2015)

so hideo kojima joins hironobu sakaguchi (of final fanatsy) keiji inafune (of megaman) and yuji naka (of sonic) as the latest in a line of developers leaving and resulting in the franchise they created turning to utter crap. then again this is what happens when we put graphics and hype above all else. taking all bets on who leaves what next!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 22, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> so hideo kojima joins hironobu sakaguchi (of final fanatsy) keiji inafune (of megaman) and yuji naka (of sonic) as the latest in a line of developers leaving and resulting in the franchise they created turning to utter crap. then again this is what happens when we put graphics and hype above all else. taking all bets on who leaves what next!



The promised day will come when they join together and make the ultimate video game developing company.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> so hideo kojima joins hironobu sakaguchi (of final fanatsy) keiji inafune (of megaman) and yuji naka (of sonic) as the latest in a line of developers leaving and resulting in the franchise they created turning to utter crap. then again this is what happens when we put graphics and hype above all else. taking all bets on who leaves what next!



Pretty big coincidence that all those names have come from companies and/or franchises that have fallen in terms of quality and relevance in recent years.

I personally think it might have something to do with the publishers pushing them to do what everybody else is doing and fall into market trends to give the customer what they want for easy money. At least with Kojima, I can't see that being something he would have been happy doing.

I think something rather awesome would be created if those guys got together though, especially Kojima and Sakaguchi.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> so hideo kojima joins *hironobu sakaguchi (of final fanatsy)* keiji inafune (of megaman) and yuji naka (of sonic) as the latest in a line of developers leaving and resulting in the franchise they created turning to utter crap.



*Final Fantasy is still good though. In my opinion. I've enjoyed every game released thus far.*


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *Final Fantasy is still good though. In my opinion. I've enjoyed every game released thus far.*



Whether or not they're still good, you can't deny that the series changed pretty noticeably after he left.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom said:


> Mostly all Japanese companies, they tend to grow to hate money by making really stupid ass decisions. Still waitin on Capcom to die out but Monster Hunter keeps them just barely afloat.



I think a better way to put it would be that money's made them stupid.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah will be exciting at least to see what the future holds for him. Can't be mad that he left a company that was basically irrelevant to what he wants to do. Aside from being one of the most recognizable names he's one of the funniest too


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 23, 2015)

GumCat said:


> Yeah will be exciting at least to see what the future holds for him. Can't be mad that he left a company that was basically irrelevant to what he wants to do. Aside from being one of the most recognizable names he's one of the funniest too


He basically got fired. Leaving implies that it was his own choice.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 23, 2015)

So does anyone know what the Japanese side reaction to things are?

looking at the western reactions it seems to be a mix of

a) the same general reactions this thread has, only elsewhere
b) "good riddance, I'm sick of him anyways" (failing to understand WHY exactly this is a huge problem)
c) "lol, good joke Kojima/Konami"/"Kojima pulls this stuff all the time" (I don't even know where to begin on how ****ing moronic this faction is. that or delusional, but regardless....)

and I'm rather curious as to if this is any more centralized to one sector in Japan. checked a bit of twitter, but not near enough to get a good picture. not to mention that twitter is only one outlet, and I'm not even sure how big it is in Japan compared to other Japanese-only social media sites


----------



## Caius (Mar 23, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> So does anyone know what the Japanese side reaction to things are?
> 
> looking at the western reactions it seems to be a mix of
> 
> ...



From what I've seen people are disgusted and curious.


----------



## Tao (Mar 24, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> From what I've seen people are disgusted and curious.



And lots of dishonor.


----------



## Caius (Mar 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> And lots of dishonor.



Dishonor on you, dishonor on your cow...


----------



## Tao (Mar 25, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Dishonor on you, dishonor on your cow...



You bwing shame on famree. Many dishonors.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Hold up!! It's like taking My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, and removing all mentions of Twilight Sparkle.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 26, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Hold up!! It's like taking My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, and removing all mentions of Twilight Sparkle.



I

uh

no

it really isn't


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Hold up!! It's like taking My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, and removing all mentions of Twilight Sparkle.



Twilight Sparkle is one of the horses, right?


If that's the case then no, it's not. Kojima is the creator of Metal Gear, not one of the actual characters.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Tao said:


> Twilight Sparkle is one of the horses, right?
> 
> 
> If that's the case then no, it's not. Kojima is the creator of Metal Gear, not one of the actual characters.



So it's like removing Skyl-- That already happened. More like removing Trey Parker and Matt Stone from South Park.


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> So it's like removing Skyl-- That already happened. More like removing Trey Parker and Matt Stone from South Park.



Yea, that one works :3


----------



## Brad (Apr 26, 2015)

I know this might seem like a crazy bump, especially after there hasn't been a post here in a month, but...

Guillermo Del Toro announced yesterday at a panel that Silent Hills was canceled. Konami is also pulling the P.T. demo from the Playstation Store; so grab it now if you haven't.

So, RIP to one of the only interesting horror games for miles.


----------



## FancyThat (Apr 26, 2015)

Brad said:


> I know this might seem like a crazy bump, especially after there hasn't been a post here in a month, but...
> 
> Guillermo Del Toro announced yesterday at a panel that Silent Hills was canceled. Konami is also pulling the P.T. demo from the Playstation Store; so grab it now if you haven't.
> 
> So, RIP to one of the only interesting horror games for miles.



It really is such a shame, many of the Silent Hill games were among my favourites.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 26, 2015)

Brad said:


> I know this might seem like a crazy bump, especially after there hasn't been a post here in a month, but...
> 
> Guillermo Del Toro announced yesterday at a panel that Silent Hills was canceled. Konami is also pulling the P.T. demo from the Playstation Store; so grab it now if you haven't.
> 
> So, RIP to one of the only interesting horror games for miles.



Good job Konami, you've shot yourself in the foot and are now bleeding out. Go join Capcom in the irrelevant bin and die, thanks!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 26, 2015)

basically confirmed 100% accurate


----------



## Brad (Apr 26, 2015)

Double confirmed:

https://twitter.com/wwwbigbaldhead/status/592412551457198080

Sad day.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Brad said:


> I know this might seem like a crazy bump, especially after there hasn't been a post here in a month, but...
> 
> Guillermo Del Toro announced yesterday at a panel that Silent Hills was canceled. Konami is also pulling the P.T. demo from the Playstation Store; so grab it now if you haven't.
> 
> So, RIP to one of the only interesting horror games for miles.


Damn, this is such a shame.
And I was looking forward to that game. :C

(Seriously, it's like Konami is pulling a Capcom and getting rid of all of the good crap that we need...if they dare cancel MGS V, I'm so done)

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> basically confirmed 100% accurate



This is so true, its sad.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 27, 2015)

MGSV is probably safe at least, in that its already so far in development that it'd be a complete waste of money to can it now.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm incredibly upset about losing Silent Hills. PT was a beautiful thing and it would have been, without a doubt, a great addition to the series if it hadn't been canceled  Silent Hill in general keeps getting tossed from developer to developer, and so many have made a mess of it in recent years (though I admit, I did like Downpour, it just wasn't very scary) that SH fans everywhere were flipping out, so excited that someone who understood the whole atmospheric _thing_ was finally going to revitalize the original spirit of the first few games...

It would've been beautiful. Very, very sad to learn it won't be happening.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

gud nite, Hideous Kojima


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

It isn't really surprising that Konami would do that. They've been doing shady stuff for the last 3 years or so, probably even longer.



Spoiler: I'm just going to leave this video here, language ahead.


----------

